# Back from Tarpon fishing In Florida



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I fished Monday & Tuesday in Homosassa Florida. The 1st day we fished with spinning gear and crabs and the 2nd day with Fly rigs.

At daylight, pitched the crab to the 1st pod. A monster 200lb class tarpon eat immediately and fought her for over 2hrs. She was the largest fish for the guide all year. She was just showing signs of giving up by coming within a few yards of the boat. She only jump once and it was a forward roll mostly. Very wide and fat. After 2hrs a 12ft bullshark hammered her within sec's and decapitated her. Sucked

The 2nd day we fly fished and was only able to present to 2 pods all day. No poons to be had.


----------

